# "Sensible Sound"



## JimLely (May 19, 2006)

Does anyone know what has happened with that great unpretentious audio magazine "Sensible Sound"?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

This one?

http://www.sensiblesound.com/


----------



## JimLely (May 19, 2006)

Yes. The link that you gave lists the most recent issue as April-May 2008. Does anyone know what happened to this magazine?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

It has been quite some time since I received an issue from Sensible Sound - They sure are missed.


----------



## Peter Jon White (Jun 22, 2008)

I called them a few months ago. I had subscribed in May of 2008, and so haven't received a single new issue. (I ordered a bunch of back issues, which I did receive.)

John Horan said that they were working on finding a new publisher. Apparently postal and printing costs were just too high for their small operation. I asked him if they would consider web publishing, or publishing via a downloaded PDF. He said that the demographic, (older guys) generally preferred a physical magazine. (This old guy would much prefer a PDF.) When I noted the fact that a PDF might be preferable to no magazine at all, he agreed. But he couldn't give me an estimate of when they would resume publication, or what the format might be.

I've done web searches for "David A. Rich" the technical editor who writes the best equipment reviews I've ever seen. But there's nothing I could find beyond a few references to The Sensible Sound. So I wonder what he's been doing for the last year or so.


----------

